
"Web 2.0"-style cloud computing just a passing vapor - rockstar9
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080503-intel-web-2-0-style-cloud-computing-just-a-passing-vapor.html
======
rickmb
Laziest straw-man argument I've read in a long time. Web 2.0 and/or cloud
computing is not about the old "thin client" idea, in fact, it's more like the
opposite (with "fat" clients being part of the cloud).

The writer is just trying to re-hash a very old debate nobody is having
anymore. Ars Technica's standards seem to be dropping rapidly these days.

~~~
troystribling
The power density arguments are valid. I work in a large data center and the
statements about empty floor space because of power limitations is accurate.
The data center was designed in the late 90's, since then power density has
increased to the point that we cannot fill it with equipment.

Also, the decentralized distribution of hardware described in the article
reminded of a MMORPG described in the Charles Stross novel Halting State.
There the MMORPG was distributed over the players hardware so that very little
centralized hardware was required.

------
Harkins
Removing the "Intel" from the title is the only thing that made this title
interesting to click on -- maybe someone has an interesting argument? But no,
the entire article is Intel preferring more people buy bigger processors in
greater numbers. This is not news.

